# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!

## Πηνελόπη

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Είστε μια πολύ ωραία παρέα,με χρήσιμες συμβουλές για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους!!
Έχω στην κατοχή μου μια καρδερίνα(2 ετών)και δύο καναρινακια, περίπου 3 μηνών.
Είναι πολύ καλή συντροφιά,δεν απαιτούν ιδιαίτερα έξοδα οπως άλλα κατοικίδια και μας χαρίζουν πολύ όμορφες στιγμές με τα κελαηδίσματά τους!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

καλώς όρισες Πηνελόπη .

----------


## amastro

Καλώς μας ήρθες Πηνελόπη.

----------


## Πηνελόπη

Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά!!

----------

